# NVidia Shadow Play kein Aufnahme von Ton von Mikrofon gleichzeitig!



## FLeX67 (7. April 2016)

Leute ich werd wahnsinnig.

Ich möchte zum Zocken und eventuell für einige Präsentationen mein Desktop oder Game Play aufnehmen.
Dabei will ich Nvidia ShadowPlay nutzen.
Leider krieg ich es nicht gebacken das der Ton, was ich auch selber höre am Kopfhörer , gleichzeitig mit dem Mikrofon aufgenommen wird.
Ich nutze eine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DGX).

Im Shadow Play Treiber hab ich schon auf Spielintern & Mikrofon eingestellt.

Teilweise auch rumgespielt im Sound Mixer von Windows selber. Entweder hab ich etwas übersehen oder es funzt einfach nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## FLeX67 (7. April 2016)

Hab den Fehler mehr oder weniger gefunden. Bzw. näher gekommen.
Ich habe bemerkt, das wenn ich z.b. mit Winamp Musik höre, das die Pegelanzeige vom Kopfhörer als Wiedergabegerät im Windows Sound Mixer nicht spielt (kein grüner Balken)
Wenn ich aber Musik mit Windows Media Player spiele, tut er dies!

Dennoch kann ich Musik ganz normal über Winamp hören. Deaktiviere ich den Kopfhörer als Wiedergabegerät unter Windows, ändert dies nicht. Ich höre meine Musik weiterhin!

Irgendwie scheint mein Ingame Sound beim Spielen, und der Ton von Winamp, etwas zu umgehen! Der Sound kommt zwar GANZ NORMAL an bei mir am Kopfhörer. Aber Shadow Play kann dies nicht aufnehmen, weil sie anders wiedergeben werden.
Wird irgendwo anders durchgeschliffen glaub ich. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## FLeX67 (8. April 2016)

Problem gelöst. Werde demnächst eventuell ein Video drüber machen und es hier dann posten.


----------

